

ShowHN: Passwordless login plugin for WordPress - spleeder
https://github.com/iclanzan/Passwordless

======
shawnc
This looks very intriguing, and might just solve a problem we were putting our
heads together to solve.

"Login process

Passwordless allows your site's users to log in using only their email
addresses. After submitting the login form with the email address filled in,
the user will receive an email containing a login link which can only be used
once. Clicking that link results in the user getting logged in for one year or
until he logs out. Unused login links expire after one day."

This makes a user experience on your website all the more enjoyable.

